# Shooting Bench



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Decided that I need to build a shooting bench last night.Went searching on the web and found a real neat one, but I just dont have anyplace to store one like it. Here is the website.
http://www.richardscustomrifles.com/shootingtable.htm

So after drooling over the above bench I decided to build the one below for storage purposes.
http://kosterknives.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Knockdown_Shooting_Bench.pdf

I will post pics later today after I build it.


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

The first one looks like a nice one!

Do you think the knock down one will be sturdy enough? I know when you use those kind of joints they seem to be a little wobbly. They do give you a good, detailed set of drawings thou. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'll have to try that one. I built one that folds flat and has a seperate cross piece to hold the legs solid when erected but it still takes up about 4' square x 2" for storage and transport and is a bit bulky for transport. I use a bucket for a seat when shooting / small parts carrier when in transport.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

i think that with careful cutting of the slots that the bench of this style will do well.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I think I would go with the bigger table. I would think that with the larger table folded right down it would not take up all that much room. Yes the wood table wood take up less room but if your not happy with it when it comes time to shoot off of it then whats the point.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok, got it done, I changed a few things and added a brace where the top extends back around the seat. That portion seemed a little weak but with the brace it is real sturdy. The brace is one of those spreader bars for a pickup bed, it can be extended or shortened just by turning the bar like a turnbuckle.I also added little hold downs where the top fits onto the base.I used scrap material I had in my shop, thats why the different colors.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It is real sturdy and very easy to set up. You can use it without the spreader bar but it has a little give when you lean onto the top with the bar. There is just a small block screwd to the bottom of the top that the bar rests against.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice work Ed. You got me thinking. The bench at my camp was wrinkled in a windstorm this winter. This might be nicer that the table we just stuck out there. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Ed. What are you going to seal it with ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

All of the panels are finished cabinet panels, I only have to do the edges. I will probably edge band them. The material is all mdf inner core so really not much of a problem.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

looks really good


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks great Ed ! I've used my Dad's deer blind or the rail of my truck for so long. I'd like to have one too. I'll have to figure out how to fit my recliner under it.....LOL


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real fine, well done.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Tom, from the recliner just make a top that would custom fit your knees.....shoot from reclined position


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Can't you just put the rifle barrel between your toes ?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I think he tried that once......but the bullet diameter took it's toll.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Yea, but it burned the hairs....
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks good! Boy that didn't take long, you retired guys get right after it!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

it only took a couple hours to cut out he bench, plus I re-did my reloading staion . I made it bigger 10ft long now with a laminate top, it was only 3ft.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks real good, lots of room, quality materials.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Thats a lot of room there, I have limited space so to speak. But when I retire Im going in DEEP. Looks good Ed, just a little bit of paint needed lol


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nahh!! on the paint. It is in my cabinet shop and the whole thing is just fire taped like that except to small rooms, office and a small showroom. I am slowly turning it into my Man cave. LOL shhhh dont let the wife know. Ive got one corner for call amking and also got a pool table in it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bud light Ed ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Bud light Ed ?


 Yea with a spigot coming out of the fridge even. On a chair on rollers, with a tv tuned to a ball game playing in the background. And a FULL belly--dang.....---who broke wing in here?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope!1 Miller Lite


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank You!! I was hoping you had better taste than to drink that swill.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yellow fizzy beer is for women. Guinness! Black with no tan please


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

C'mon PBR......


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It did win a blue ribbon....... because the other brewers were to drunk to submit their entry that year! There is a reason they sell that stuff so cheap Tom. LOL......

P.S.
I met my wife over a PBR so.........................................................

I hold a grudge LOL


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

any micro brew in a dark ale for me.........


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I know I've posted this before, but here's my shooting bench....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats a pretty neat bench, looks like it would be perfect for prairie dog shooting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What make is that bench Mike ?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Thats a pretty neat bench, looks like it would be perfect for prairie dog shooting.


It's perfect for p-dogs


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

youngdon said:


> What make is that bench Mike ?


Hyskore, but they don't make this anymore. This one folds up and has two straps to carry it like a backpack.

http://hyskore.com/wp/home/


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

220swift said:


> I know I've posted this before, but here's my shooting bench....
> 
> View attachment 4999


It looks like it's missing a flashlight at least


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> It looks like it's missing a flashlight at least


Or a bazooka!!


----------



## Elad (Sep 16, 2012)

Nice looking work station and absolutely TOO clean. Nice job on the shooting bench.


----------

